# Anyone know where I can find a replacement cap for a rod tube?



## Ron_D (May 5, 2013)

ejm said:


> I bought an older Sage rplxi 8wt 9' 3piece. The seller failed to mention that there was no cap on the tube. I scoured home depot thinking I might be able to find a pvc cap that would fit - no such luck. Anyone have any ideas?


Call Sage or send them an email. The rubber gasket on one of my rod tubes cracked and they sent me one for free. They will take care of you, that's why we pay a premium for their rods.


----------



## petersd (Aug 8, 2014)

ejm said:


> I bought an older Sage rplxi 8wt 9' 3piece. The seller failed to mention that there was no cap on the tube. I scoured home depot thinking I might be able to find a pvc cap that would fit - no such luck. Anyone have any ideas?


If sage can't get you a replacement which I doubt a good place for premium rod cases is REC Components. I have 7 custom rod tubes from them for cane rods that my brother and I built. Enjoy your rod, I have the exact same Sage 3 pc 9' 8 wt RPLxi for reds in Louisiana. I did put a Rio 8 wt to help load the rod a little more for shorter casts. It is like an 8.5 wt. line. Good luck!


----------

